# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  كانت روحي

## تحية عسكريه

كانت عمري كانت روحي كانت ملكي 
راح العمر غدر وقهر وما بقيتي ملكي 
كل شي راح ترك جراح هلجرح انتي 
عايش بالروح ومابيروح تبقي انتي 
هيدة قدر بين البشر ما ترتاح قلوبنا 
كانت الي كل الدني هلا صارت حلم 
همك كبير يا قلبي ومين بيسمعك 
تحملت كثيير يا قلبي وهي مش معك 
عيش يا قلبي عيش الحلم كانو حقيقة 
ورجع ماضي حبيبي الغالي بكل دقيقة 
لا ما تخاف لا يا قلبي كانت حقيقة 
لا تتذكر لا يا قلبي كيف صارت صديقة 
هيدة قدر بين البشر ما ترتاح قلوبنا 
كانت الي كل الدني هلا صارت حلم 
همك كبير يا قلبي ومين بيسمعك 
تحملت كثيير يا قلبي وهي مش معك

----------


## بنت جميـرا

الصراحه واايد حلوه 

تسلم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الصراحه واايد حلوه 
> 
> تسلم


وانتي وايد زوء تسلميلي

----------

